# International probe into Kashmir killings imperative now: UN rights chief



## Devil Soul

*International probe into Kashmir killings imperative now: UN rights chief*
APP — UPDATED ABOUT 4 HOURS AGO
WHATSAPP
 92 COMMENTS
 PRINT
UNITED NATIONS: The deteriorating situation in India-held Kashmir has now made it crucial to establish an independent, impartial and international mission to assess the situation, the UN human rights chief has said, while regretting India's lack of response to his request for access to its controlled part of the disputed state.

UN rights chief Zeid Raad al-Hussein told the Geneva-based Human Rights Council that he received a letter from the Government of Pakistan on Sept 9 formally inviting a team from his office to visit Azad Kashmir but only in tandem with a mission to the Indian side.

“I have yet to receive a formal letter from the government of India. I therefore request here and publicly, from the two governments, access that is unconditional to both sides of the Line of Control,” he said.






UN rights chief Zeid Raad al-Hussein.— AP/File


“Two months ago, I requested the agreement of the governments of India and Pakistan to invite teams from my office to visit both sides of the Line of Control: in other words, the India-administered Jammu and Kashmir and Pakistan-administered Kashmir,” Zeid said in remarks delivered on Tuesday at the opening session of HRC.

“We furthermore received conflicting narratives from the two sides as to the cause for the confrontations and the reported large numbers of people killed and wounded. I believe an independent, impartial and international mission is now needed crucially and that it should be given free and complete access to establish an objective assessment of the claims made by the two sides,” he said.

The top UN official also said that they continue receiving reports of Indian forces using force excessively against civilian population under its administration.

The Indian government has been coming under growing pressure over the level of casualties in the region during protests against Indian rule, which broke out after the death of a popular rebel leader on July 8 during a gunbattle with soldiers.

More than 70 civilians have been killed and thousands injured in the worst violence to hit the territory since 2010.

In spite of a lockdown, anti-India protesters have called for a march to the UN office in Srinagar. Tensions have been further heightened due to Eidul Azha, with heavy deployment of Indian troops across the valley even though there is a continuing ban on public assembly this year.

The opening statement of the UN high commissioner for human rights at the HRC focused on issues of access of the UN to troubled areas and the growing trend of an increasing number of countries to refuse to grant access to the Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR) or other human rights mechanisms to their countries or specific troubled regions.

Governments accuse the OHCHR of “interfering” in the internal affairs of sovereign states when violations of human rights are pointed out to them and his statements referring to these violations are termed “biased”, “irresponsible”, “misleading” or based on “false” premises, Zeid said in a hard-hitting statement.

Quoting the Vienna Declaration which states that “the promotion and protection of all human rights is a legitimate concern of the international community”, he argued that human rights is not exclusively a national issue.

Apart from India and Pakistan, the high commissioner referred to Syria, Venezuela, Turkey, Ethiopia, Gambia, Burundi, China, Nepal, the US (for refusing access to Guantanamo Bay), Israel, Iran, North Korea, among other countries for non-cooperation with UN human rights mechanisms.

“Human rights violations will not disappear if a government blocks access to international observers and then invests in a public relations campaign to offset any unwanted publicity. On the contrary, efforts to duck or refuse legitimate scrutiny raise an obvious question: what, precisely, are you hiding from us?” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## HIT AND RUN

I think, whole world knows that and they realize this that IOK (Indian Occupied Kashmir) is under massive threat to the innocent Muslims of Kashmir, by the brutal terrorist army of Indians, and that's why they want to access to the IOK side, and the UN right's chief is openly calling Indian's side that they didn't send the letter or UN chief didn't receive it, and on Azad Kashmir we openly invited and give them an invitation letter, so these two statements of the debate with facts proves this " India's lack of response to his request for access to its controlled part of the disputed state " Which shows they are hiding but failed hiding, and the second part " I have yet to receive a formal letter from the government of India " So, it clearly shows that, India doesn't want UN to visit Kashmir, and so neither they want to access their men to the brutality of Indian army on innocent Kashmiri Muslims, because they want to Join Pakistan and flying Pakistani flags?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

Pressure mounts on india!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salahuddin Ayubi

Mods please merge this with an already existing thread on the topic.


----------



## Modagudu

Yeah they are welcome.....Let them start with Kashmiri Pandits..Because that was the falsh point.
Let us start with A and end with Z.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Send us a request Mr. Zeid Raad al-Hussein, we will see...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LadyFinger

UN is coming with its peace keeping troops, the situation is out of hand in Kashmir. The world must listen, must listen to the unseen cries of women, children, men and the elderly. Stop the genocide!!!!!!!! Stop itttttttttttttt.

God save us from such 'tyrannical democracy' by killers and fascists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

hussain0216 said:


> Pressure mounts on india!!!



Really ??
But that would be simply not enough for even slightest change from us 


LadyFinger said:


> UN is coming with its peace keeping troops, the situation is out of hand in Kashmir. The world must listen, must listen to the unseen cries of women, children, men and the elderly. Stop the genocide!!!!!!!! Stop itttttttttttttt.
> 
> God save us from such 'tyrannical democracy' by killers and fascists.



Nothing going to happen .
We will decide our own internal matters and UN or any entity cant challenge us .

And Pakistanis dont have to worry about us .
You wont have any problem until you mind your own business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

SrNair said:


> Really ??
> But that would be simply not enough for even slightest change from us
> 
> 
> Nothing going to happen .
> We will decide our own internal matters and UN or any entity cant challenge us .
> 
> And Pakistanis dont have to worry about us .
> You wont have any problem until you mind your own business.



You trying to control a Kashmiri uprising, your soldiers being stoned and the world and U..N beginning to ask questions is enough in the meantime


----------



## LadyFinger

Betay denial is not the answer. And it is not your internal matter. Let the game begin!!!!!!!!


SrNair said:


> Really ??
> 
> 
> Nothing going to happen .
> We will decide our own internal matters and UN or any entity cant challenge us .
> 
> And Pakistanis dont have to worry about us .
> You wont have any problem until you mind your own business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

hussain0216 said:


> You trying to control a Kashmiri uprising, your soldiers being stoned and the world and U..N beginning to ask questions is enough in the meantime



All those organizations and world will stand out there with usual broken comments .Noone in here cares about them .
And they cant do anything in there .


LadyFinger said:


> Betay denial is not the answer. And it is not your internal matter. Let the game begin!!!!!!!!



We will decide our own internal matter .Noone is strong enough for a game with us especially when world faces IS terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LadyFinger

Your boogeyman is coming darling, whether you like it or not. You never solved it, if you really could it would have been solved by now. 70 years is a long period of oppression, subjugation and mass genocide. Now you will pay for your sins.


SrNair said:


> All those organizations and world will stand out there with usual broken comments .Noone in here cares about them .
> And they cant do anything in there .
> 
> 
> We will decide our own internal matter .Noone is strong enough for a game with us especially when world faces IS terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RedHulk

I don't know from which face indian call it an internal matter, when they were the one who went to UN and haven't solved the issue by them selves. Whole of indian population either want send all kashmiris to pakistan or want to kill all of them so they could have the piece of the land. They don't understand people of Kashmir own the land not the Dehli govt. In the end it will be Kashmiris who will have it no one else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackIndian

It's funny how fair Kashmiris get all the limelight. They should get justice no doubt.

But no one talks about the far more worse genocide of the poor dark tribals labelled as naxals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LadyFinger

You can talk about it if you want to and get out of your complex. How black etc.... all skin tones are beautiful. Anyway this thread is about Kashmir and the fact that it is an unsettled matter of partition. Naxals have no such claims with any country so they are considered an internal matter of India.


BlackIndian said:


> It's funny how fair Kashmiris get all the limelight. They should get justice no doubt.
> 
> But no one talks about the far more worse genocide of the poor dark tribals labelled as naxals.


----------



## SrNair

LadyFinger said:


> Your boogeyman is coming darling, whether you like it or not. You never solved it, if you really could it would have been solved by now. 70 years is a long period of oppression, subjugation and mass genocide. Now you will pay for your sins.



Nope .those majority Islamists in five districts are paying their own sins .Sins they committed to the minorities in there .

Noone dares to question us in national integrity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom M

hussain0216 said:


> Pressure mounts on india!!!



India does have a safety valve.


----------



## hussain0216

Tom M said:


> India does have a safety valve.



Sure, whilst you fiddle with your safety valve the people of Kashmir rise up


----------



## war&peace

Peace keeping troops should be deployed to protect Kashmiri people from the terrorist IA.


----------



## LadyFinger

I'm a lady. Let the UN decide. If you are so naive let them come and assess the situation.


Tom M said:


> Genocide ?? Do you know the exact meaning of the word dude ?? It was actually coined to define the Turkish (Muslim) atrocities against ethnic Armenians. Are you viewing the current situation in Kashmir where (of-course) less than a 100 people lost their life (all of them violent protesters) with Armenian genocide ?? Please don't be so naive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom M

hussain0216 said:


> Sure, whilst you fiddle with your safety valve the people of Kashmir rise up



Let them rise up. Actually its their right as Indian citizens to rise up against whatever they dislike with the administration. That's the beauty of democracy dude. 

The same fellow citizens of India does come and vote in millions despite the call for poll boycott by the Hurriyat and other separatists every time.

Ever thought why ??? 

I'll tell you, the same reason why Pakistan army didn't get enough local Kashmiri support for their "*Operation Gibraltar*" back in 1965.  



LadyFinger said:


> I'm a lady. Let the UN decide. If you are so naive let them come and asses the situation.



Why should they when it is India's internal matter. If Sri-lank with all the reports and pressure against them ( Lankan civil war 2008-2009) doesn't allow the UN to probe, why should India allow the UN, when India is giving all democratic rights and much more to Kashmir ?? The call for freedom should be a majority affair and the federal government should really feel the pressure anywhere in the world, else the writ of the federal government prevails.


----------



## hussain0216

Tom M said:


> Let them rise up. Actually its their right as Indian citizens to rise up against whatever they dislike with the administration. That's the beauty of democracy dude.
> 
> The same fellow citizens of India does came and vote in large numbers despite the call for boycott by the Hurriyat and other separatists. Ever thought why ???



They are rising up to demand their democratic right to a referendum 

A democratic and peaceful referendum will once and for all settle this issue

It is india refusing this and suppressing democracy in Kashmir 

The same people who voted are the same people who you are killing and blinding the hatred being created for indians is deep and intense


----------



## Tom M

hussain0216 said:


> They are rising up to demand their democratic right to a referendum
> 
> A democratic and peaceful referendum will once and for all settle this issue
> 
> It is india refusing this and suppressing democracy in Kashmir



Well that's complicated as you know. Referendum as per UN charter is not possible due to the following few reasons.

1) The UN Resolutions became un-implementable and plebiscite redundant. That is why former UN General Secretary Kofi Annan had said “that the General Assembly cannot implement the resolutions of the UNCIP.

2) A referendum ( as per all the respective resolutions of 1947-48 regarding this) include all of the Kingdom of Kashmir before August 1947, which include Jammu and Kashmir, GB, Azad Kashmir as well as the Trans-Karakoram Tract.

3) All the pre-conditions of the resolutions are to be satisfied, which both India and Pakistan know very well that it is impossible since neither will do that.



> The same people who voted are the same people who you are killing and blinding the hatred being created for indians is deep and intense




Hmm, a small correction. Those who are protesting are rather a minority, what everyone care about is the majority voice. 

Moreover if the majority don't actually like India ( as claimed by Pakistan) why would they come and vote in millions, if it is an Indian administered elections. Every time the separatists call for a poll boycott to no avail. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Husnainshah

lol at members getting their hopes up on a mere statement from UN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

today modi will sit in toilet some 3 hours and think with cool mind what stupidity he have done


----------



## RedHulk

so how this gona work.
1st Pakistan take out all forces from Kashmir and let the UN peace keeping mission control the region 
2nd India take out all forces from Kashmir and let UN peace keeping mission control the region
3rd China take out all forces from Kashmir and let UN peace keeping mission control the region
4th call referendum for option 1 independent country, 2 merge with India, 3 merge with Pakistan
let the deice roll and play the game 
whoever agree raise your hand to vote

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indika

pakistan does not want to withdraw troops as per 1947 UN resolution but welcomes UN rights chief stmt , good cherry picking. See if India cares about the statement.


----------



## Super Falcon

Indian lies and in logical talk will take the region to the destruction there is a probleum india is not allowing international community to see which side is wrong or right all implications of india shows they are the culprits

Modi next champion of human rights talk about rights for terrorist like baramdagh bugti but his tongue get stuck on innocent killing of citizens of Kashmir

Indians can't defend this brutality


----------



## .

The only thing Indians will understand is Fist and boot


----------



## hussain0216

Tom M said:


> Well that's complicated as you know. Referendum as per UN charter is not possible due to the following few reasons.
> 
> 1) The UN Resolutions became un-implementable and plebiscite redundant. That is why former UN General Secretary Kofi Annan had said “that the General Assembly cannot implement the resolutions of the UNCIP.
> 
> 2) A referendum ( as per all the respective resolutions of 1947-48 regarding this) include all of the Kingdom of Kashmir before August 1947, which include Jammu and Kashmir, GB, Azad Kashmir as well as the Trans-Karakoram Tract.
> 
> 3) All the pre-conditions of the resolutions are to be satisfied, which both India and Pakistan know very well that it is impossible since neither will do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, a small correction. Those who are protesting are rather a minority, what everyone care about is the majority voice.
> 
> Moreover if the majority don't actually like India ( as claimed by Pakistan) why would they come and vote in millions, if it is an Indian administered elections. Every time the separatists call for a poll boycott to no avail. LOL



What are you talking about?

Just give them a referendum, you talking about 70 year old resolutions is denying the Kashmiris a peaceful way out

There are no preconditions 
Azad Kashmir is 100% muslim and with Pakistan 

Indian occupied kashmir is where the problem is, forget about resolutions just give them a peaceful democratic referendum 

If you are that insistent we can do the same in azad kashmir 


Regarding voting, kashmiris must vote even if they hate india to simply gain some control over their own lives


----------



## illusion8

Imran Khan said:


> today modi will sit in toilet some 3 hours and think with cool mind what stupidity he have done



The chief of this organization is a Muslim guy (nothing against muslims)..must have got elected on a round Robin basis. .no one will take him seriously here.

Rights is a selective issue..many Muslim country laws are in direct violation of basic human rights...like your blasphemy law or your hodood ordinance or your anti ahmedi law.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Indika said:


> pakistan does not want to withdraw troops as per 1947 UN resolution but welcomes UN rights chief stmt , good cherry picking. See if India cares about the statement.



Why are you trying to implement a 70 year old resolution today? Just give the kashmiris a fair democratic referendum


----------



## illusion8

hussain0216 said:


> Why are you trying to implement a 70 year old resolution today? Just give the kashmiris a fair democratic referendum



Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indika

hussain0216 said:


> Why are you trying to implement a 70 year old resolution today? Just give the kashmiris a fair democratic referendum


The country belongs to all the ppl not to one percenters of population. As such referendum should be held in whole Inida and no body agrees with that.


----------



## RedHulk

Pakistan don't need to worry about taking out its forces from Kashmir as we will arm up Kashmiris incase of any misadventure by India during the process. So lets just do it. In fact PM should just announce it that we want to implement 1948 UN resolution. After that statement the reaction of India will be epic


----------



## Tom M

hussain0216 said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> Just give them a referendum, you talking about 70 year old resolutions is denying the Kashmiris a peaceful way out
> 
> There are no preconditions
> Azad Kashmir is 100% muslim and with Pakistan
> 
> Indian occupied kashmir is where the problem is, forget about resolutions just give them a peaceful democratic referendum
> 
> If you are that insistent we can do the same in azad kashmir
> 
> 
> Regarding voting, kashmiris must vote even if they hate india to simply gain some control over their own lives



Why don't you talk about GB and Trans-Karakoram tract ( even if there are no inhabitants) as well. A referendum as suggested by UNCIP is supposed to be help in the whole Kingdom of Kashmir (as it existed before August 1947) not just J&K.


----------



## RedHulk

Indika said:


> The country belongs to all the ppl not to one percenters of population. As such referendum should be held in whole Inida and no body agrees with that.


You must be high or low right now


----------



## TheNoob

Indika said:


> The country belongs to all the ppl not to one percenters of population. As such referendum should be held in whole Inida and no body agrees with that.



indian vodka isnt that good bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RedHulk

Tom M said:


> Why don't you talk about GB and Trans-Karakoram tract ( even if there are no inhabitants) as well. A referendum as suggested by UNCIP is supposed to be help in the whole Kingdom of Kashmir (as it existed before August 1947) not just J&K.


Stupidity is, if you got 10 votes against you in referendum and you ask for 90 mores. Feel free to include GB & trans karakoram tract in it . It will be in Pakistan's favor during the referendum


----------



## RedHulk

Tom M said:


> Bring back Trans karakoram tract from china if you can. Then talk about the referendum.


 Just say yes for referendum . it will be back by tomorrow


----------



## hussain0216

Indika said:


> The country belongs to all the ppl not to one percenters of population. As such referendum should be held in whole Inida and no body agrees with that.



Unless all of india is thinking about ceding to Pakistan then a referendum across India is a joke.

India is not disputed, nor is Pakistan claiming it

Kashmir is disputed, it is a Muslim majority state which we claim as part of Pakistan it should have a free and fair referendum so they can make a choice on whether to be a part of Pakistan, part of india or independent 



Tom M said:


> Why don't you talk about GB and Trans-Karakoram tract ( even if there are no inhabitants) as well. A referendum as suggested by UNCIP is supposed to be help in the whole Kingdom of Kashmir (as it existed before August 1947) not just J&K.



If you have a referendum across ALL of Kashmir then India will LOSE BIG

But truth be told azad kashmir is peaceful and developing their is no need for a referendum nor a uprising, nor a shutdown nor a call to go with a hindu india

All these problems occur in indian occupied Kashmir 


If india wants to talk then a negotiated settlement may mean the valley going to Pakistan with india keeping the more mixed/hindu areas with a choice for the individual to move if they want but a referendum will mean a Pakistani victory hence india is so reluctant and opposed to a democratic solution


But the current indian ego driven oppression and brutality ensures, violenc, emnity, hatred and war in south asia


----------



## Tom M

hussain0216 said:


> Unless all of india is thinking about ceding to Pakistan then a referendum across India is a joke.
> 
> India is not disputed, nor is Pakistan claiming it
> 
> Kashmir is disputed, it is a Muslim majority state which we claim as part of Pakistan it should have a free and fair referendum so they can make a choice on whether to be a part of Pakistan, part of india or independent
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a referendum across ALL of Kashmir then India will LOSE BIG
> 
> But truth be told azad kashmir is peaceful and developing their is no need for a referendum nor a uprising, nor a shutdown nor a call to go with a hindu india
> 
> All these problems occur in indian occupied Kashmir
> 
> 
> If india wants to talk then a negotiated settlement may mean the valley going to Pakistan with india keeping the more mixed/hindu areas with a choice for the individual to move if they want but a referendum will mean a Pakistani victory hence india is so reluctant and opposed to a democratic solution
> 
> 
> But the current indian ego driven oppression and brutality ensures, violenc, emnity, hatred and war in south asia




Referendum only after both parties pull their troops from the Kingdom of Kashmir as it was on 1947, then we can see who will lose big time. Well these are the preconditions for referendum you know. Moreover bring back *Trans-Karakoram tract* from China as well, without that Kashmir is incomplete. If these are not met forget about the referendum, that is why it is still a dispute even after 70 years. If there is to be a referendum it will be only after UN preconditions are met.


----------



## Tom M

freeskylord said:


> cool.
> I hope you realized that it will be waste of time discussing Kashmir with them. It is better to discuss our own. Finally it is our territory  . Why to talk to a foreigner on that. Ignore them buddy. If there is something to discuss with them is only occupied kashmir by Pakistan.



Indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

*Kashmiri activist says blocked from leaving India*

NEW DELHI: Delhi airport authorities barred a prominent Kashmiri activist Wednesday from flying out of India despite holding a valid visa, a move his group described as an attempt to deny human rights in the violence-hit region.

Khurram Pervez, coordinator of the Jammu Kashmir Coalition of Civil Society (JKCCS), was on his way to Switzerland when immigration officials detained and blocked him from boarding his flight at Delhi's Indira Gandhi International airport.

He was scheduled to attend a UN Human Rights Council session from September 14-24 in Geneva, where he was expected to brief officials on the ongoing situation in Kashmir — an area that has been reeling from almost daily protests and violence.

Authorities “told (Pervez) that due to orders from the Intelligence Bureau, he cannot travel to Geneva”.

“It appears that Khurram Parvez is not being allowed to travel because he has been highlighting violations of human rights,” Parvez Imroz, president of JKCCS, said in a statement.

“The Indian State seeks to isolate the people of Kashmir at all costs, and disallowing human rights activists access to the UN is a part of this attempt to isolate and ensure impunity for violence and denial of human rights.”

More than 80 people have been killed since July 8 when a young separatist leader was shot dead by Indian soldiers, making it one of the deadliest bouts of violence in decades.

Both India and neighbouring Pakistan lay claim to the whole of the Himalayan territory, which has been divided between the two since they separated seven decades ago.

The two countries, which are both now nuclear powers, have twice gone to war over the territory and accuse each other of stoking violence.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1181852/kashmiri-activist-says-blocked-leaving-india/

This is the ugly double face of hypocrite India.
Tarek Fateh and Hairbiyar Bhugti have a red carpet spread all over Delhi but Kashmiri activist must not be heard. What a travesty to even call this country a democracy.


----------



## American Pakistani

@IrfanBaloch @Oscar @WAJsal @waz @WebMaster @Horus

Is it not appropriate to say that India is not world's largest democracy but a world's largest hy#####sy? I would request the permission to aware forum members on the real status of india.

The point I'm putting as the bases is that how can so called democratic country not allow HRW group from UN to visit the IOK region which is a disputed territory. The 7 lakh indian occupier terrorists are given full privilege to spread their terrorism in the occupied region without facing any justice, by the murderer of humans in Gujarat state of India. A beast who can kill thousands of civilians in his own country just because they were of a different belief, and his crimes were ignored by Indian courts, he cannot hesitate killing innocents in Occupied territory where the civilians are not part of his nation but are occupied under bullets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah_G

Indika said:


> The country belongs to all the ppl not to one percenters of population.  As such referendum should be held in whole Inida and no body agrees with that.



Which part of "Kashmir is a disputed territory" do you not understand?


----------



## SQ8

I can see the statement did have the rather incredulous effect as is expected of a certain nation. But the members are trying their best to not start cursing or abusing by trying every effort of a derailing argument they can and shift this on Pakistan by coming with up piecemeal and frankly ridiculous tangents. I would suggest PK members not let this side track, do not reply to those derailing arguments and focus on the legality of the UN's request and the plain apathy shown by India in this regard; if any one from that country tried to drag in Balochistan or any other place.. report and let us deal with them. There is NOTHING they can do beyond frothing at their mouths at this..only those with the slightest of human dignity imparted by family will realise that there is a time to admit a fault.. good luck finding that sort of Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sankpal

Shah_Jee said:


> Which part of "Kashmir is a disputed territory" do you not understand?



if anybody talk about UN resolution than he must know that pakistan 1st to remove control from entire pak kashmir part.
i m sure most of pak friends didnt read UN resolution, by the way after shimla agreement not possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Thousands of innocent Kashmiris murdered, women raped, children pelleted to blindness on daily basis and life totally disrupted under curfews and search operations...The paradise on the earth has been turned into a living hell by the terrorist IA and a crime scene of one of the worst human rights violations in the world. Any human that reads about it, listens or watches an image or video of these atrocities is bound to cry except for sub humans, insects and vile creatures. UN is not only responsible for taking a notice but also force India headed by a terrorist brain dead zombie with an ugly heart and personality. Thus the first step has already been taken by UNO and now Pakistan should use a diplomatic effort of proportional scale to tighten the grip over India through UN and other forums and get it declared a terrorist state that has been using army to a tool for terrorism against the innocent people.



BlackIndian said:


> It's funny how fair Kashmiris get all the limelight. They should get justice no doubt.
> 
> But no one talks about the far more worse genocide of the poor dark tribals labelled as naxals.


Please refrain from converting this issue into a skin color based racism. I feel strongly about naxelites but this thread is for Kashmir and especially about UN's notice of human rights in IoJ&K. You should create a separate thread for naxelites and we shall discuss it there but DO NOT try to derail this thread.


----------



## Sankpal

war&peace said:


> Thousands of innocent Kashmiris murdered, women raped, children pelleted to blindness on daily basis and life totally disrupted under curfews and search operations...The paradise on the earth has been turned into a living hell by the terrorist IA and a crime scene of one of the worst human rights violations in the world. Any human that reads about it, listens or watches an image or video of these atrocities is bound to cry except for sub humans, insects and vile creatures. UN is not only responsible for taking a notice but also force India headed by a terrorist brain dead zombie with an ugly heart and personality. Thus the first step has already been taken by UNO and now Pakistan should use a diplomatic effort of proportional scale to tighten the grip over India through UN and other forums and get it declared a terrorist state that has been using army to a tool for terrorism against the innocent people.
> 
> 
> Please refrain from converting this issue into a skin color based racism. I feel strongly about naxelites but this thread is for Kashmir and especially about UN's notice of human rights in IoJ&K. You should create a separate thread for naxelites and we shall discuss it there but DO NOT try to derail this thread.



women raped???
prove your point..don't give souse of pak propaganda.any international source?


----------



## f444ran

In international affairs , the rule is always the same.
'What matters is what a man can do and what he cant' - Jack Sparrow

Look at North Korea. They are still testing nuclear weapons and no one can do anything about it. If you are strong enough , you can get away with anything. We are strong enough . In the end that is only thing that matters.


----------



## HIT AND RUN

Kashmir was, is and will be part of Pakistan, and that's is also accepted and admitted by AAP Kranti Singh, and also the International media is awakening and also accepting this that Jammu and Kashmir is a disputed territory and that only plebiscite should be passed and give rights to Kashmiri people to be part of Pakistan and they are willing, and that's why international media display Kashmir less map with no Kashmir in Endians map look at the recent story happened in Queensland, terrorist modi was there watching the presentation and in front of this mass murder eyes map was displayed without Kashmir and Australian Presentation accepted that Jammu and Kashmir is an Integral part of Pakistan >>>> Here is the proof Kranti singh and Queens Land admitting Jammu and Kashmir is an integral part of Pakistan


----------



## Sankpal

HIT AND RUN said:


> Kashmir was, is and will be part of Pakistan, and that's is also accepted and admitted by AAP Kranti Singh, and also the International media is awakening and also accepting this that Jammu and Kashmir is a disputed territory and that only plebiscite should be passed and give rights to Kashmiri people to be part of Pakistan and they are willing, and that's why international media display Kashmir less map with no Kashmir in Endians map look at the recent story happened in Queensland, terrorist modi was there watching the presentation and in front of this mass murder eyes map was displayed without Kashmir and Australian Presentation accepted that Jammu and Kashmir is an Integral part of Pakistan >>>> Here is the proof Kranti singh and Queens Land admitting Jammu and Kashmir is an integral part of Pakistan



do not stole our words.."Kashmir was, is and will be part of India


----------



## Kaniska

hussain0216 said:


> You trying to control a Kashmiri uprising, your soldiers being stoned and the world and U..N beginning to ask questions is enough in the meantime



Ok dear friend...we are hearing to all of you..so ..any thing next??


----------



## Stealth

SrNair said:


> Really ??
> But that would be simply not enough for even slightest change from us
> 
> 
> Nothing going to happen .
> We will decide our own internal matters and UN or any entity cant challenge us .
> 
> And Pakistanis dont have to worry about us .
> You wont have any problem until you mind your own business.



Your internal matter literlly fuckedup hahahah the entire world is watching and knew about the reality of this SO CALLED internal matter.. pata nahe kis dunya may rahti hey ye koom lol bollywood lota nation


----------



## SrNair

Stealth said:


> Your internal matter literlly fuckedup hahahah the entire world is watching and knew about the reality of this SO CALLED internal matter.. pata nahe kis dunya may rahti hey ye koom lol bollywood lota nation



Entire world will stay out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Sankpal said:


> women raped???
> prove your point..don't give souse of pak propaganda.any international source?


http://www.catchnews.com/national-n...ashmir-news-jammu-and-kashmir-1456153215.html


----------



## Shah_G

Sankpal said:


> if anybody talk about UN resolution than he must know that pakistan 1st to remove control from entire pak kashmir part.
> i m sure most of pak friends didnt read UN resolution, by the way after shimla agreement not possible


According to Shimla agreement India and Pakistan should withdraw from Kashmir for peace within the region. Let Kashmiri people decide if we want to be independent or merge with one of the nation.


----------



## GenerallyKhan

Sankpal said:


> do not stole our words.."Kashmir was, is and will be part of India




There is nothing to 'stole'.

People of Indian-occupied Kashmir want to secede from India. I can't blame them. Indian army has killed over 47,000 innocent people in the last 70 years. This figure comes from the Indian government. Others put the number at 200,000 people killed. Indian army has dumped the dead bodies into mass graves across Kashmir. Indian army also uses rape as a tool of oppression and blinds innocent protesters by shooting in their eyes with a pellet gun. Here's a preview of the headlines coming from Kashmir:

The mass graves of Kashmir (The Guardian)
Mass graves found in North Kashmir containing 2,900 unmarked bodies (The Hindu)
Rape by Indian Soldiers in Kashmir and the Impunity of the Indian Army (The Caravan)
India is blinding young Kashmiri protesters – and no one will face justice (The Guardian)
In Kashmir, Indian security forces use pellet guns that often blind protesters (Washington Post)


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Rare video of 14th August Independence celebrations in Kashmir , mujahideen gun salute in Burhan park ..... Must watch ---- Gun salute 3:20





This video is from 2016 cause that guy just mentioned the pellet gun issue and about Burhan wani .
Where is mighty 10 lakh Indian army ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GenerallyKhan

SrNair said:


> Entire world will stay out there.




Which only shows the world that India is a hypocrite nation. Great going.


----------



## Lotus_stalk

Another failed attempt. UN should visit Balochistan and Khyber in tandem. Then visit Kahmiri pandits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

GenerallyKhan said:


> Which only shows the world that India is a hypocrite nation. Great going.



As if we gives two damn about the world


----------



## GenerallyKhan

SrNair said:


> As if we gives two damn about the world




Precisely the attitude the world need to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RedHulk

Lotus_stalk said:


> Another failed attempt. UN should visit Balochistan and Khyber in tandem. Then visit Kahmiri pandits.


 Kashmir is a disputed UN issue. They are welcome to visit all Pakistan but they will visit all of your 28 states which want to be be separated from Central India . Just now Tamil Nadu want to be separated like Assam, manipur, nagaland and so on. India is recipe of disaster, which will explode into tinny states like it used to be.


----------



## Tshering22

RedHulk said:


> Kashmir is a disputed UN issue. They are welcome to visit all Pakistan but they will visit all of your 28 states which want to be be separated from Central India . Just now Tamil Nadu want to be separated like Assam, manipur, nagaland and so on. India is recipe of disaster, which will explode into tinny states like it used to be.



Dude, that is some seriously good quality stuff you are smoking.

Where do you get all these "just now"s? 

The riots down south was a water sharing issue between Karnataka state government and Tamil Nadu state government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

GenerallyKhan said:


> Precisely the attitude the world need to see.



Let them see it.



Tshering22 said:


> Dude, that is some seriously good quality stuff you are smoking.
> 
> Where do you get all these "just now"s?
> 
> The riots down south was a water sharing issue between Karnataka state government and Tamil Nadu state government.



Our hosts cant sleep because of the evergrowing power of Republic of India.
Now that is causing delusions to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kabooter_maila

Devil Soul said:


> *International probe into Kashmir killings imperative now: UN rights chief*
> APP — UPDATED ABOUT 4 HOURS AGO
> WHATSAPP
> 92 COMMENTS
> PRINT
> UNITED NATIONS: The deteriorating situation in India-held Kashmir has now made it crucial to establish an independent, impartial and international mission to assess the situation, the UN human rights chief has said, while regretting India's lack of response to his request for access to its controlled part of the disputed state.
> 
> UN rights chief Zeid Raad al-Hussein told the Geneva-based Human Rights Council that he received a letter from the Government of Pakistan on Sept 9 formally inviting a team from his office to visit Azad Kashmir but only in tandem with a mission to the Indian side.
> 
> “I have yet to receive a formal letter from the government of India. I therefore request here and publicly, from the two governments, access that is unconditional to both sides of the Line of Control,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN rights chief Zeid Raad al-Hussein.— AP/File
> 
> 
> “Two months ago, I requested the agreement of the governments of India and Pakistan to invite teams from my office to visit both sides of the Line of Control: in other words, the India-administered Jammu and Kashmir and Pakistan-administered Kashmir,” Zeid said in remarks delivered on Tuesday at the opening session of HRC.
> 
> “We furthermore received conflicting narratives from the two sides as to the cause for the confrontations and the reported large numbers of people killed and wounded. I believe an independent, impartial and international mission is now needed crucially and that it should be given free and complete access to establish an objective assessment of the claims made by the two sides,” he said.
> 
> The top UN official also said that they continue receiving reports of Indian forces using force excessively against civilian population under its administration.
> 
> The Indian government has been coming under growing pressure over the level of casualties in the region during protests against Indian rule, which broke out after the death of a popular rebel leader on July 8 during a gunbattle with soldiers.
> 
> More than 70 civilians have been killed and thousands injured in the worst violence to hit the territory since 2010.
> 
> In spite of a lockdown, anti-India protesters have called for a march to the UN office in Srinagar. Tensions have been further heightened due to Eidul Azha, with heavy deployment of Indian troops across the valley even though there is a continuing ban on public assembly this year.
> 
> The opening statement of the UN high commissioner for human rights at the HRC focused on issues of access of the UN to troubled areas and the growing trend of an increasing number of countries to refuse to grant access to the Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR) or other human rights mechanisms to their countries or specific troubled regions.
> 
> Governments accuse the OHCHR of “interfering” in the internal affairs of sovereign states when violations of human rights are pointed out to them and his statements referring to these violations are termed “biased”, “irresponsible”, “misleading” or based on “false” premises, Zeid said in a hard-hitting statement.
> 
> Quoting the Vienna Declaration which states that “the promotion and protection of all human rights is a legitimate concern of the international community”, he argued that human rights is not exclusively a national issue.
> 
> Apart from India and Pakistan, the high commissioner referred to Syria, Venezuela, Turkey, Ethiopia, Gambia, Burundi, China, Nepal, the US (for refusing access to Guantanamo Bay), Israel, Iran, North Korea, among other countries for non-cooperation with UN human rights mechanisms.
> 
> “Human rights violations will not disappear if a government blocks access to international observers and then invests in a public relations campaign to offset any unwanted publicity. On the contrary, efforts to duck or refuse legitimate scrutiny raise an obvious question: what, precisely, are you hiding from us?” he said.


The people of Indian-Occupied J&K are subject to the worst human rights violations and the most brutal oppression by Indian forces for a prolonged period now. The occupying forces target the peaceful civilian demonstrators with pallet guns shooting directly in their heads and faces. The Kashmiri children and youth are the special target of these pallet guns fire. The grave crimes committed by the Indian forces amount to genocide of the people of J&K. Their only crime is that they are having peaceful rallies against the illegal Indian occupation of their territory in continued and grave violation of UN resolutions. People are facing curfew for more than two months now. Scores have been killed in just these two months and thousands have been seriously wounded including those who lost their eyes to the pallet gun shots fired by occupation forces.
While the people of Kashmir are being brutalized by Indian forces, Indians have laid down an iron curtain in occupied J&K to hide their genocide and grave war crimes in the occupied territory. They have already expelled UN observers from the occupied territory. Amnesty International India tried to raise its voice against Indian forces' inhuman treatment of the people of occupied J&K but a sedition case was registered against its officials to silence their voice too. Now the UN human rights chief says that the deteriorating situation in India-occupied Kashmir has now made it crucial to establish an independent, impartial and international mission to assess the situation there. The occupied territory is in complete siege of Indian occupation forces. It's the time that international community feels the disgrace caused by the grave war crimes against humanity by Indian forces in occupied J&K. The UN observers, Amnesty International, UN human rights commission, and other similar bodies can only expose the war crimes of Indians. These organizations have no power to stop the violations or punish the animals that are disgracing humanity in occupied J&K. It is the responsibility of civilized world to bring a halt to the brutalities and war crimes against innocent people. The people of the occupied territory have shown time and again that they are not a part of India. They have been staging peaceful rallies to prove that and will keep doing so despite the brutal and bloody oppression by the Indian forces until the world conscious wakes up and they get their right of self-determination as promised to them by the world community at the UN.


----------



## Trichy

Referendum is no option here, Pak can try out whatever it can. Nothing going to happen other than stone pelters get pellets and who took guns get bullets over their body. Feel free to try. This forum daily 3-5 threads open regarding J&K from its start, any thing happen yet? Answer is a Big NO. Congrats for UNHRC and UNGA to try.

Every action have equal and more strong response form us.


----------



## Sankpal

Zibago said:


> http://www.catchnews.com/national-n...ashmir-news-jammu-and-kashmir-1456153215.html


its about 25 years old incident ... and we feel guilty but it's a group n on particular date..23 February, 1991, a group of soldiers. even i hope they sent to jail if it is true but its too old news


----------



## wiseone2

GenerallyKhan said:


> Which only shows the world that India is a hypocrite nation. Great going.



everyone does not want interference in their internal affairs. It ranges from China to North Korea, Arab royals, dictators, countries with ethnic minorities - Burma, Sri Lanka, Turkey.

it is a losing battle


----------



## AsianLion

Insha Malik, the 14-year-old Kashmiri girl blinded by the Indian forces with pellet-guns: the pellets not only made her lose her sight forever, but reached her brain, causing a deadly infection. The doctors say that she keeps crying in pain, and there is not much they can do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

